# Miss June Carter has gone to heaven



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

There is no other place for my angel furbaby to be, but in heaven. I haven't posted for awhile because of the heartache and guilt I've felt over losing Carter. I have never loved an animal so much and the pain was terrible. We moved this summer and had been at our new home for only a week when she got out and ran into the street to meet some people walking by. As she tried to get back to me, she was struck by a car and didn't survive. I still see those images everyday and blame myself for not being more careful. My husband took the picture below of Carter in our new house, looking out the front window, waiting for me to come home. I framed it and titled it, "Waiting for Mama, still...." Hug your fur babies for me a little tighter today. Thanks for all your support, advice, and encouragement during my short time of being a mommy to a maltese.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Cathy, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you in your time of need. Carter is watching over you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cathy, i'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby Carter. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such a sad situation Cathy. . . I know your heart is broken in a million shards. They are so quick and things happen---please be gentle w/yourself. Blame will not bring your baby back, and it might have happened to anyone of us. May God grant you peace. I hope with time you will open your heart to a new little life---I think Carter would have wanted you to be happy.
Sending you my regrets and a huge hug.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG I am so very sorry for your loss  .


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, my heart breaks for you... so sorry for your loss...:heart:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

That is so sad, it's really scary how quickly something bad can happen.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Carter. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cathy, I'm so sorry for your loss of Carter! We never know when they will be called to leave us, or how they will go. But when it happens, the pain hurts so bad. I was just looking at a pic of my boy Rocco whom I lost last year, and he was smiling in the pic, as I'm sure he is smiling today. Hugs and healing prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I'm so very sorry for your loss of Carter. That has to be devastating! Hugs and prayers .


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, but don't blame yourself. The same thing happened to me many years ago with a puppy I had. I also saw it get hit and killed. It haunted me for years. Even with the best of intentions, accidents happen. My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cathy, my heart just breaks for you. Carter was an angel :innocent:. I'm glad you shared your story, and try not to blame yourself. It's not your fault. I know it's hard right now. I have shared about the time my Sammie ran 'way' down the road after my sister in law as she drove away. He squeezed through the storm door when I was coming back inside the house. I was just lucky that she saw him in her rear view mirror before she got to the main road. The same thing could have easily happened to me that day Cathy. Coming in and out of the house is a danger with these little ones. I pray you find peace in your memories of Carter, but I know it's so difficult losing a fluff so young. 

Sending hugs to you and your family.:grouphug: RIP Sweet Carter...:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am sooo sorry for your heartache! ... please don't weigh yourself down with guilt... the burden of the grief you're enduring is enough! This is something that could happen to any one of us at any time. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am sooo sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

So sorry Cathy about losing your little girl. But remember, she is still waiting for you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Cathy, I am so very sorry  This is such a heart breaking loss. Sending over hugs for you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss 

Yes... she is definitely in Heaven.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know your heart is broken, but your little baby is still in your heart!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers being sent your way:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree it is so heartbreaking to lose these little angels. They become our children.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it can happen so quickly, no matter how careful we are. It's not your fault... It's got to be hard, but know you did all you could to keep her safe and she knows you love her...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Cathy  How devastating. Miss June Carter was a blessing to you as you were to her. I hope your pain can heal with time although I know you will always have her in your heart. Hugs to you...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family for your loss! I know easily said than done, but please dont beat yourself up............................ Let your heart heal


----------

